# Gloves



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

The mrs got me a couple of rubber gloves from her mother who works for the NHS. 

These were very hard wearing lasting 5 times longer than my usual halfords ones. 
There are do many to choose from so I guess you get what you pay for. 
I usually go for the none "chalked" ones 
Any recommendations ?


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Black Mamba's are very good box of 100 is about £20 delivered but there's a 10% off offer on the PPE website.

If you go to there own website first you can get a free sample to try! Sizing for me was very accurate as well.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wurth automotive latex gloves are very good


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

PS CUP said:


> Black Mamba's are very good box of 100 is about £20 delivered but there's a 10% off offer on the PPE website.
> 
> If you go to there own website first you can get a free sample to try! Sizing for me was very accurate as well.


i got a sample of these and they only seem different in that there black and way more costly that normal bodyguards ones,could not see the point paying more than 10 quid extra for to just be black


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Blue nitrile ones for me £6 for 200 pairs ish I think


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well impressed with the sample of black mamba gloves much thicker than most nitrile gloves but the're expensive. I don't like latex as they split too easily. Just got a box of nitrile from amazon for just of a fiver for 100 delivered.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> i got a sample of these and they only seem different in that there black and way more costly that normal bodyguards ones,could not see the point paying more than 10 quid extra for to just be black


And you can get black bodyguards for about £6.50 a box.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Black Unigloves for me.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I was using cheap Nitrile and they split too easily.

Tried a free sample of Black Mamba gloves and I will be switching to these when my current supply runs out. They are very strong and stretchy, while not being too thick.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Someone's I acquired from work that we use to search people with!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

AFAIK NHS bodyguards, well at least the local hospital and doctors surgeries use them. Never had any break on me personally. What is it with glove threads this week?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> And you can get black bodyguards for about £6.50 a box.





tom-225 said:


> Blue nitrile ones for me £6 for 200 pairs ish I think


Where from?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Keir said:


> Where from?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Box-of-100-Bodyguard-4-BLACK-Nitrile-Powder-Free-Gloves-FREE-DELIVERY-/400390836628?pt=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&var=&hash=item5d39275194

These are the ones I use myself (from this seller as well)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Box-of-100-Bodyguard-4-Blue-Nitrile-Powder-Free-Disposable-Gloves-FREE-DELIVERY-/120821297323?pt=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&var=&hash=item1c2182b0ab


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

srmtor said:


> Someone's I acquired from work that we use to search people with!


I hope they weren't ones you used already lol


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

tarbyonline said:


> I hope they weren't ones you used already lol


:lol: nope, a box just happened to fall into my bag :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Box-o...OI_ProtectiveGear_RL&var=&hash=item5d39275194
> 
> These are the ones I use myself (from this seller as well)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Box-of-10...OI_ProtectiveGear_RL&var=&hash=item1c2182b0ab


I use the blue ones, what are the black. Ones like?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I use the blue ones, what are the black. Ones like?


Dont know as I use the blue ones from Allen ford. I would imagine they would be pretty similar though. Local motor factors might carry these btw - mine only do viinyl gloves tho AFAIK. Must pop down there some time


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought a box at Camberley AutoFactors this morning as i had run out of gloves.

Been at my friends car lot/workshop all day and have only worn 2 pairs all day....and the only reason I changed pairs is I had lunch. I have been washing and prepping cars all day...must have washed and prepped 8 cars.

I cant see why you would pay £15+ for black mambas when thses Bodyguard ones are cheaper and spot on strength wise.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I received some samples of the Black Mambas today and they don't warrant the price tag imo.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> I received some samples of the Black Mambas today and they don't warrant the price tag imo.


Just as I though. I look at it this way if Bodyguards are good enough for the NHS etc they are good enough for me. You don't hear of Black mambas being used by nurses????


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Got my black mamba sample yesterday (must commend the company on the quick delivery) and tbh I don't see how they are any better than the bio guards nitrile I currently use apart from maybe being slightly thicker. Never had a bioguards nitrile break during use personally either. They seem to be about the same length as well though the black mamba sizing seems off by at least half a size which might be a factor in this. Personally won't be buying them but each too their own.

At least the company have enough belief in their product to give a totally free sample away and so I encourage anyone interested to give them a try but maybe order a size bigger than normal.



> don't hear of Black mambas being used by nurses????


Would hope not unless the NHS got a substantial discount. Don't think it would look very hygienic if medical staff wore black gloves lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The only time I've had Bodyguards rip on me is if I catch them on the zipper of a bag or something.

I get the Black bodyguards from ebay for £6.50 delivered.. always here within a couple days.. even at £15 if the black mambas don't last 3 times longer (which typically I wear 1 set of body guards all day, means that I'd need to remove and re-wear the same set of mambas 3 days) .. then the price is overly expensive.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

whats difference between these and latex gloves then


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

chrisc said:


> whats difference between these and latex gloves then


Latex are made of latex :lol:. Seriously though nitrile gloves are stronger and you are less likely to be allergic to them. Probably other benefits as well but latex are cheaper


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chrisc said:


> whats difference between these and latex gloves then





tarbyonline said:


> Latex are made of latex :lol:. Seriously though nitrile gloves are stronger and you are less likely to be allergic to them. Probably other benefits as well but latex are cheaper


As above really.. Nitrile being a synthetic rubber as apposed to Latex being a natural rubber means it's more chemical resistant generally too.

The reason hospitals use nitrile is due to latex allergies, and when nitrile is punctured it splits, so instead of a small hole which could be a biological concern it splits so you can see it's time to change it!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> You don't hear of Black mambas being used by nurses????


well I did see this DVD once... a errr, "specialised' one.... all the nurses on that seemed to enjoy working with the black mambas....

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> well I did see this DVD once... a errr, "specialised' one.... all the nurses on that seemed to enjoy working with the black mambas....
> 
> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


Think I might of seen that one too!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Black tattooist gloves off eBay are the ones I use. Can't remember the make off the top of my head though :though:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> well I did see this DVD once... a errr, "specialised' one.... all the nurses on that seemed to enjoy working with the black mambas....
> 
> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


Hahaha my mate Phil said yesterday they looked very kinky/dominatrix....Might get the Mrs to wear a pair


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Tried the black mambas yesterday whilst cleaning the car. 

They pretty good and look awesome lol

I reckon they will last me about 3 cleaning sessions. 

Will try the body guards too one day 

Will


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

To be brutally honest these new Black Mambas a re probably exactly the same as the bodyguards just they charge stupid money cos they have a fancy box and name. 

There cant be millions of manufactures of these gloves can there???


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone help me with the size of these gloves?

I have fairly skinny hands but long fingers!:thumb:

ha ha not sure if I need med or large anyone got any help for me?

Maybe some photos of your hands and the gloves :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> To be brutally honest these new Black Mambas a re probably exactly the same as the bodyguards just they charge stupid money cos they have a fancy box and name.
> 
> There cant be millions of manufactures of these gloves can there???


Are we still talking about gloves or moved onto other detailing products...

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:tumbleweed:

:lol:

But yeah, I'm sure you are right....

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Are we still talking about gloves or moved onto other detailing products...
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> ...


Well yeah I was talking about gloves but you are not wrong with the other comments


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tom P said:


> Can anyone help me with the size of these gloves?
> 
> I have fairly skinny hands but long fingers!:thumb:
> 
> ...












I'm the same and I wear medium :thumb:


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm the same and I wear medium :thumb:


Medium it is then.

Cheers fella.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Shield gd21's are better than bodyguards, they are powder free nitrile and are good for our trade. If you look hard enough you can find them at £4 quid a box plus vat. Large size is ok for most people. The best nitrile gloves I tried were skytec utah's which look like shield ones, but they are least twice as much , but definately aren't twice as good.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a sample of these black mamba ones and within 5 minutes I had a split on one of the thumbs where I caught it. I was only swapping a set of wheels over on the car. However, I continued to wear them for the whole day and the split didn't get any worse. With my normal gloves they would've been useless within another 10 minutes.

After removing them my hands were soaked in sweat though, much worse than with the body guard ones.

I rinsed them and let them dry so I could use them the next day to wash the wheels I removed. Again the split stayed the same size so they are pretty strong. I have kept them to use one more time but whether they're worth 3 times the price of my normal gloves I'm not so sure.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently bought a box of 100 Bodyguard 4 Black Nitrile Powder Free Gloves from a car parts seller on eBay for £6 - seem pretty good.

Also been using a box of 10 pairs of cotton gloves with a tough rubberised grippy coating over the fingers and palms that I bought in Costco for about a tenner - the latter are extremely good for mechanical work, moving wheels around etc.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I ended up going for bodyguard 4'S. 

I can't recommend them at all. They tare far too easily even when putting them on my hand sometimes.

Edit: they are not the black ones if that makes any difference ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

enc said:


> I ended up going for bodyguard 4'S.
> 
> I can't recommend them at all. They tare far too easily even when putting them on my hand sometimes.
> 
> Edit: they are not the black ones if that makes any difference ?


Are they the blue nitrile ones or the latex ones?

The black ones I have are absolutely spot on....wore the same pair all day Saturday and not one sign or a rip or tear.

Another factor is if you have a too snug a fit they will of course tear a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Latex ! I think they maybe a bit "snug" but even so didn't have an issue with my last box which were "skin tight"


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Latex is much weaker than the nitrile ones.


----------

